# What colour arm chairs would you put?



## starlette (Aug 2, 2012)

Nobody :confused1:


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of zebra print so I would suggest a plain rug. If your couches are solid red and solid black I would go with a print on the chairs. Maybe a nice white background with a red print in the style of your choice. You could even have chairs reupholstered because your choices in fabrics are greater. 

Then again, it's easier to change a rug then it is to reupholster chairs, so a plain chair could go through more design changes. 

I know what chair design I'm thinking of in my head so I'm going to hunt the interwebs and post a picture of what I mean.


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

This first pic isn't exactly what I went hunting for but I thought it was super cute. The white would help brighten up a room with darker/bolder couches. 

The second, I don't like the chair itself, but the print was about what I had in my head. 

And the third I thought was also cool looking and seems like it would go with black leather.


----------

